# I had Competition Today...



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

And got Honorable Mention! Yay! :clap:

I created this thread for the sole purpose of bragging about this.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

That's fantastic! What did you play?


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks! 

Chopin:

Mazurka, Op. 33 No. 4

Waltz, Op. 34 (?) No. 1

Was Chopin Festival, so...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Chopin:
> 
> ...


Was Chopin Festival so... PLAY *LIGETI!!!*


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats, KS. Nice going! :cheers:


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Was Chopin Festival so... PLAY *LIGETI!!!*


----------



## DavidJones (Aug 17, 2011)

Good for you now you can go on Eurosong and win.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Good work, Kitty!


----------

